# SOAPVDIR.CMD & _svdir.VBS Files on my external hard drive



## Alduins Khajiit (Dec 30, 2014)

Windows 7 Ultimate

I found a folder named*Binaries*on my external hard drive drive. There are two files in this folder;

_svdir.VBS
SOAPVDIR.CMD 

Which I don't know if they are viruses or what they are. There is NO INFORMATION on Google whatsoever! Google produces hits on the file names search but ALL RESULTS on Google has ZERO REPLIES! They are ALL unanswered!!! Wonder if you guy can shed some light on this for me and for future Googlers


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

This seems like it may be part of a toolkit known as MSSOAP or another called Microsoft Visual Basic Express though I'd rather expect those files on your C drive and not external. MS toolkits can be funny creatures though. If an external drive is active at the time such a toolkit gets installed, the extraction may automatically go to an external drive.

Can you zip those files and upload them here?
Submit Malware Sample


----------

